# TT / 350z / S2k ?



## Drew TT (Aug 7, 2008)

Hi,

Enjoy my TT but find its not raw / sporty enough for me, was thinking about selling up in a few months and options i have been looking at are 350z and S2000's? whats peoples opions? Not sure about the s2000 as I like the torque from my mapped TT, i love the looks of the 350z and also there are some excellent reviews in favour of the Z.

Has anyone owned any of these and what are there opions?

Thanks


----------



## RobLE (Mar 20, 2005)

Good question, I'll be interested to see peoples comments.

I know someone who has a 350Z and he loves it - I don't like the interior build quality when compared to a TT and I think the 350Z will soon look dated. I love the side profile, not sure about the front on view/don't like the headlights. It's certainly been built with the drive in mind though with attention to detail like the drivers seat being slightly different to the passenger one and the vibration they found when testing in the gearstick being left as it gives 'character' even though the engineers could have got rid of it.

I've also considered an S2000 - love the looks, especially the front wheel arch/wing bulges and the gaping air intake. Good value for the GT package too, with the removable hardtop and I think it looks pretty good with it on. However, don't like the interior much - seats are nice but that driver focused digital dash looks so boring and cheap. Not driven one but reports are usually that it has no low down grunt (as you probably know) and only comes alive when the VTEC cuts in. Apparently they can be pretty much a handful in the wet (or dry as I read somewhere!) too. That kinda put me off as they last thing I want in the UK winter is worrying whether or not I'm going to end up backwards in a hedge!

Have you considerd a Boxster, or is that too clinical? Or how about a TVR?!


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

I agree, if you are looking for something a bit more raw then a TVR Sagaris or a T350c is the way to go.
If you're looking for something a little less new then a Griffith is the best bet.

The S2k as you say, is quite a revvy beast and is just as refined as a TT so you'll not notice the difference too much other than going a lot higher up the revs. It's not anywhere near as solid as a TT but the build quality is still pretty good and naturally it'll be vey reliable.

The 350z gets mixed reviews with regard to speed and handling, it'll also be uber reliable but all reviews I've seen comment on the overall build quality being below parr and that would be a major negative point for me. And this comes from someone who also owns a brand new Nissan :wink:


----------



## Drew TT (Aug 7, 2008)

I have had a quick look at TVRs - not sure they would be best suited as i use the car nearly every day (only short trips) and i think the insurance would be too high esp for a TVR, I have had a look at a few porsche boxters and i can get insured on them for a pretty reasonable price (3.2s). I dont want nothing to RAW yet (such as elise etc) but would like something a bit more exciting to drive and handles well but can still be used every day. I love the look of the ZED. i think they look pretty mean and love the blue they come in as well as the gunmetal grey, another thing they are pretty rare, more so then s2ks and boxters. I think the servicing costs and repair bills would put me off the boxster as heard they can be abit pricey, whweas i have heard people saying the nissan bills are pretty reasonable.


----------



## drjam (Apr 7, 2006)

Drew TT said:


> Enjoy my TT but find its not raw / sporty enough for me, was thinking about selling up in a few months and options i have been looking at are 350z and S2000's? whats peoples opions? Not sure about the s2000 as I like the torque from my mapped TT, i love the looks of the 350z and also there are some excellent reviews in favour of the Z.


People's definitions of "raw" and "sporty" are so varied, it will all depend on what yours is.
(Personally I wouldn't have described either of these two cars as "raw", probably the s2000 as slightly moreso than the Nissan, but very subjective).
Both are completely different beasts in terms of "character".

If you like torque then you may find the s2000 too feeble low down and a bit tiresome to rev. Personally now I like a revvy engine, though it felt a bit alien at first (my elise is that same character, but then most of my miles are weekend fun miles rather than commuting or daily grind etc). So the answer will also depend to large extent how/where you intend to drive it - will you get a chance to really work the engine, or will it just become a chore?

Handling-wise, I people often say on the one hand they want a "raw", "sporty" car and then go on about maximum grip and criticise anything that doesn't "handle like it's on rails" - to me one isn't the same as the other. If you're going to buy a raw car, just be prepared to go on a few airfield/training type days and learn how it handles, the limitations etc.; ultimately you'll have more fun (IMHO), and at less than insane speeds, in something that does require some thought.


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

I test drove the Zed 4 times i was that undecided, but opted for the TT because it was more practical, more refined, image & quietness on motorways. If boot space isn't an issue but you want raw looks then definately go for the Nissan! The sound of the V6 is awesome & think they look best in the bronze colour with GT pack! The interior plastics are rubbish though & the cabin noisy, plus earlier models had paint issues and excessive front tyre wear! It is more "butch" than an S2000 though! Join up on the 350Z forum and you'll get a whole lot more information. Oh, and my sister-in-law wrote off her S2000, going into a ditch in the rain!!!


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Frankly, I think a well sorted TT is quite a good compromise if it's an everyday car.

Upgrade your ARBs to the R32 ones and fit DEFCONs and some coil overs and lower it and you'll get much more feel and seat of your pants handling - add a good remap to that and you have one fun and exciting car to drive but one that is also reasonably composed for day to day use.

When it's your only car, you soon get fed up with wet footwells and creaks and rattles and no ABS etc like you'll find with a TVR - I've done the TVR thing and it was great as a second car to use at weekends but not so good on a daily basis.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

The 350Z I drove went very well on road. S2Ks I have driven have gone well on track, where the 9K rev ceiling and relatively poor low down torque is not an issue.

Jampott had a 350Z and loved it.

KMP had an S2K and loved it.

350Z me thinks.


----------



## Steve99 (Jun 9, 2006)

I'm biased, but what about Z4 Coupe? Fast, refined, a bit rarer than all the others, good fuel economy, and great deals on the 2006 and 2007 models to be had at the moment.


----------



## RobLE (Mar 20, 2005)

Steve99 said:


> I'm biased, but what about Z4 Coupe? Fast, refined, a bit rarer than all the others, good fuel economy, and great deals on the 2006 and 2007 models to be had at the moment.


nice car, what kind of money do they go for now then?


----------



## Steve99 (Jun 9, 2006)

Cheapest one I saw on the BMW used web site is £19.2k, before you haggle of course. Even the Ms have come down to the very low £20ks now, but you have to be ready for much higher running costs.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Having driven an S2000 (admittedly only on track) I wanted to like it a lot more than I actually did. I preferred the Civic Type R as it happens.

I've heard bad things about them being 'snappy' if you're not prepared for it. So it's definitely a one to watch. Personally I prefer the 350Z, but then that's because I'm thinking Coupe not Roadster as I just don't like soft-top cars.

I've also driven a very early Boxster (2.5) and loved that. Very confidence inspiring despite it being RWD. Certainly felt more confident in that than the Honda. Seemed to be much more about finesse than brute force and I'd argue you'd have more fun in that, than something with more power, but doesn't handle.

As an aside, Quentin Wilson was on GMTV about a week ago saying it's a great time to buy Boxsters as dealers are beginning to refuse to take them PArt-ex as they're so difficult to shift (credit crunch).

If I was buying a two-seat Roadster, then a Boxster would definitely be on the list.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

garyc said:


> The 350Z I drove went very well on road. S2Ks I have driven have gone well on track, where the 9K rev ceiling and relatively poor low down torque is not an issue.
> 
> Jampott had a 350Z and loved it.
> 
> ...


I'm still trying to see if there's an indirect meaning to this post 

FWIW, I swapped a TT(R) for a 350z, which I later swapped for an S4 when I needed more space.

I only had the 350z for 10 months, but racked up about 24k miles in it during that time. Ownership was a breeze, it was comfy and made an excellent long-distance driver. I commuted (weekly) between Cardiff and Ipswich and it never missed a beat.

It was one of the first 1500 in the country, so certainly one of the earlier models. I hear they've got better and better since. Build quality wasn't a problem, although paint finish wasn't as good as it should have been. Interior was no Audi, but having said that, its probably no worse than my Range Rover Sport is...

As some have said, it lacked a certain degree of 'refinement' on the road, but I heartily agree that this just added to its character.

A good car, and has lasted probably a fair bit longer in the market than some people predicted....


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > The 350Z I drove went very well on road. S2Ks I have driven have gone well on track, where the 9K rev ceiling and relatively poor low down torque is not an issue.
> ...


Indirect meaning? No hidden meaning at all - I was just referring toForum members who have ownership experience of both. As it was primarily for a road car, I'd take a torquey fixed head 350z over a drop top revvy, twitchy S2K any day.


----------



## Pink Pussy (Sep 21, 2008)

how about a scoob hubby got one running at 340 bhp !!!!!!!!!! thats a sporty raw car


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

KentishTT said:


> Upgrade your ARBs to the R32 ones and fit DEFCONs


Or just buy an R32.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

think there are some good deals on mk5 r32 to be had at the moment (with mk6 coming out)

r32 forum one topic said one dealer was selling new/demo ones from £17k at one point (if i remember rightly)


----------



## ir_fuel (Jan 10, 2003)

Kicking ancient thread up 

I switched after 4 years of ownership from a TT to a 350Z and I have never looked back. Its a great car. I had the 2006 350Z with upgraded interior and the 300hp engine. It's great, and the sat-nav is even better than the one in an Audi A3 of the same year 

Only must-have upgrade: Nismo exhaust. The car sounds amazing!

Never tested the S2000 as I am not into roadsters.


----------

